# What's your arrow weight and how fast does it fly?



## colorcountrygunner

I shot my Diamond Outlaw through a chrono for the first time last week. With the DL/DW I have, it launched a 434 grain arrow at about 253 fps. Not blazing fast, but not a slowpoke either. When I plug those figures into archery calculator it gives me a ke of about 61 ft. lbs. Way more than you need for deer, and plenty even for elk. From everything I've read it sounds like 250ish fps is a good speed to have plenty of juice for a kill, but still have a quiet shot, and won't be too critical of form issues or planing when shooting a fixed head.

My wife's little Bear Home wrecker shot a 360 grain arrow at 216 fps. Archery calculator shows this to be about 37 ft lbs of energy. Plenty for deer, not enough for elk according to certain websites that recommend a minimum of 42 ft lbs for an elk. I wouldn't hesitate for one bit though to have her let one rip at an elk with this setup with the good coc montecs she uses. They blew clean through her nice 4 point at 45 yards last year.


----------



## klbzdad

If you're shooting carbons and the spine is right for your setup, the math will be off the wrong direction but you'll still end up with good energy focused at the tip. Tex might be best to explain why traditional bows with lower kinetic energy are still able to blow through some really tough animals but if you're broadheads are sharp, the spine is lined up, the fletching is a good match to the length and weight of your arrow and broadhead, you should be golden if the shot placement is really good. 

Mine are 426 5575 Gold Tip Prohunters with a Nockturnal at one end and a Meatseaker on the other end. Fletching is offset with three two inch blazers with the furthest back on the spine and the other two set forward a half inch each. Last chrono was 278 out of my PSE set at 64 lbs.


----------



## bass2muskie

I'm shooting a 426 grain Easton FMJ at 298 fps out of my Prime Alloy. That puts me right around 83 lbs of ke which is overkill for sure.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Prime Centroid, 426 Easton Bloodline's, shooting at 289 fps. KE = 79.02 ft lbs.


----------



## Sawbillslayer

Easton Axis 413 grain arrow at 287 fps. KE= 75.5 ft/lbs


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Man, you guys are shooting some beastly setups! I'd be worried my setup was inadequate if I hadn't seen what my wife's modest little 37 ft. lbs. was capable of last year. My short DL probably robs me of 20 or 30 fps that you guys are getting. What is the IBO of your bows? My Outlaw is 330 fps.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

My Prime Centroid is also rated at 330 IBO. I was very happy to be getting 289 with a very heavy hunting arrow!


----------



## blazingsaddle

448 grain arrow, 286 ft/ sec. @ 66 lb for me


----------



## bow_dude

Depends on which bow I shoot, what the quarry is and what I want to accomplish. I change arrow setups quite frequently to match the occasion, i.e. target, 3-d, golf or hunting. I have my "goof off bow" setup at 60 lbs and my hunting bow setup at 64 lbs. I will shoot arrows as light as 309 grains and as heavy as 415 grains with combinations in-between. My arrows generally all shoot in excess of 310 fps.


----------



## swbuckmaster

270-280 fps, 375 grain arrow. Enough to blow through any game in utah


----------



## woundedjew

280 fps with a 455 g Carbon Express maxima KV arrow. 80 ft-lbs. Clean pass through on anything ive shot


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

626 grain wood arrow shot from a 55# recurve. Cronos at a blistering 186 fps.8)


----------



## colorcountrygunner

TEX-O-BOB said:


> 626 grain wood arrow shot from a 55# recurve. Cronos at a blistering 186 fps.8)


 186 actually doesn't seem terribly slow considering the weight of the arrow. Doubt you have any penetration issues there.


----------



## bow hunter

408 grain arrow at 326 FPS=96.3 FT lbs


----------



## robiland

I shoot a 360 grain gt5575, 28 1/2 " draw, alphaburner, 71 Lbs draw.
I get 320 fps and about 78 KE. I hope that kills my wyoming bull this year in Unit 45


----------



## c3hammer

64 lbs 27.5" draw, 360 grain arrow, 282 fps


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Hell, back when I shot training wheels my Hoyt Pro Hunter Carbon Plus set at 78 pounds only shot 225 fps. But the 600 grain 2219 arrow I shot was a truck with no brakes when it hit. Plus the bow was very quiet. Most the animals I shot didn't know they were getting shot at till the arrow hit em. But, back then 50 yards was a loooong shot...


----------



## GBell

50 yards is still a long shot Tex.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Oh, I agree, but don't come up in here trying to sell that idea to all these super-whammy speed bow guys... :-?


----------



## bow_dude

Ya know Tex, although I agree with what your are saying, it is not limited to compound shooters. I shot recurve for many many years before I graduated to compound. During that time, I met many "trad" shooters who shot at animals way beyond their effective range. For many "trad" guys, 20 yards is too far. It is all relative to the equipment you choose and your ability to shoot accurately. Even accuracy has a pretty loose definition. For some, hitting a bread box at any distance is being accurate, for others, hitting a 3/4 inch dot at a determined distance is how they define accuracy. I can tell you this however, on my worst day, my accuracy is far superior to any "trad" guy I have ever shot with on his best day. Now that doesn't give me license to shoot beyond 50 yards, but I do know my effective range and believe me, it is is under 50. But, that is my personal ethics and I don't expect anyone else to adhear to mine.


----------



## Bo0YaA

Out of my Outlaw I'm able to push a 425gr arrow 287fps. 28" draw @ 70lbs


----------



## Kwalk3

481 grain arrow. 267 fps


----------

